# Does a seperation help?



## snoopy65 (Oct 3, 2009)

Wife of almost 25 years has been gone for 4 days now staying with a family member. Says she needs time to sort things out. One issue is the place we live, I inherited so shes says she does not feel like it is hers too. Also says I don't encourage or support her ideas, she has spent a lot on credit cards on money making ideas that never pan out.

How much time should I let this go on before calling it quits?
Every day makes me feel further from her. All this she says hurts her.

I don't know which way to go, at least we are suppose to get together and talk tomorrow. I think both of us have taken each other for granted and not paid attention to each other.


----------



## dobo (Jun 30, 2009)

Wow. Sorry nobody got back to you. 

How did the talk go?

It doesn't sound like you care for her very much. Your only question is how long to let her be away before you pull the plug after 25 years.

Do you love her at all? I can see where she'd feel hurt.


----------



## snoopy65 (Oct 3, 2009)

Sorry for getting back so late. Went for the talk and she ended up coming home. we still got some things to work on. Day after she came home I end up with some medical problems that required surgery, looks like a month off work. We might get to spend some more time together during this. My illness may bring us together or push us further apart.


----------



## wantosaveit (Oct 17, 2009)

No from a womens point of view - no you need to be together to work things out - sorry about your surgery - use the time to rekindle the love for each other - my husband runs away - 10 times this year only for 4 days max but this time he has been away 2 weeks - its the worst feeling - not knowing where he is what he doing - if he ok - at least your wife come back - enjoy each other - grow and learn and love each other - while you can - grow old together


----------

